# Best broadband in Delhi



## Detailer (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey everybody !
I'm fed up of using data cards from reliance and tata photon now I'm thinking of getting
A broadband connection my requirements are :
Stable high speed 2mbps+
Fup of 15gb+
Below 2500rs 
I think at least broadband would provide me a stable connection I'm thinking of airtel what would you people suggest?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 25, 2014)

1.ACT Broadband

2.There is a MTNL 3G plan of ₹1650 with no FUP and stable speed upto 3 Mbps !

Test MTNL or go with ACT


----------



## Detailer (Apr 25, 2014)

Act broad band is only available in the south -_- and I don't want to go with mtnl too many bad reviews


----------

